
Second Wachowski Sibling Comes Out as Transgender - juiced
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/second-wachowski-sibling-comes-as-873674
======
SherlockeHolmes
why should I care? Is it because of the political statement this makes in
helping spread acceptance for LGBT community?

if not, then neither a person's religion nor a person's sexual preference
should be a public topic.

~~~
juiced
I don't care about religion or sexual preferences either, to me it was just
surprising that 2 brothers actually feel that they are a woman, something you
don't hear everyday but is entirely possible. And I thought maybe this is
hackernews worthy because the Wachowski's are maybe some hacker's heroes.

~~~
SherlockeHolmes
you are right. I am only speaking for myself, and also I'm naive to think
there is no need for political speech in this space to further establish
LGBTS(lesbian gay bi-sexual transgender and straight) equality.

